# Origen Dripper List Will Be Open Again



## Tom (2/3/14)

I read in a german forum that the Origen dripper will be available again next week (pre order). This was posted by the modder himself. Might be interesting for the Reonauts as well; I did read that there is a bottom feeder option, just don't know if its available now....did not research it enough. Afaik there is a list on a UK forum as well.

I am seriously considering the Origen. The Enigma price is a bit on the high side. This will also become available soon.


----------



## Silver (2/3/14)

@Tom, sorry to take the shortcut here, but what's the summary on why the Origen?


----------



## Tom (2/3/14)

both RDA's are similar, although the Enigma is a hybrid combo. It has the mech mod attached to the dripper, without the usual threading. both drippers hold a lot of juice, as there are channels in the well, which can be used as a kind of reservoir (filled with wicking material). you could see the Enigma in action in a video clip I posted before. It was something like 50 huge puffs! both have a lot of fans over here, apparently the performances are outstanding.
Pro Enigma is their support system. I follow the Enigma FB group, whenever there is an issue you can send it in for a service. The modder is also active there and answers questions.
My decision will be done by my wallet, therefore I think its good enough to go for the Origen for a while, and use it on the mechs I got. It should set me back about 70 euros, compared to 179 euros for the Enigma.


----------



## Tom (2/3/14)




----------



## Tom (5/3/14)

lucky me! the list was open for exactly 6 minutes....and I got one

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hein510 (5/3/14)




----------



## Tom (23/3/14)

So, played around with the Origen for the weekend, and the 3rd coiling attempt was successful. Exactly what I was looking for in a RDA:

excellent juice reservoir. 
with the correct coiling excellent fumes:
first I tried a microcoil and threaded a bit of cootonwool from the top into the well. 

second try I used doubled up 2mm ekowool with NiCr wire 0,20mm. It came out @0.6 ohms. But performed poorly. Tried all 3 air settings, it was just disappointing vape. liquid flow was very good, no dry hits at any time....even when testing it to the fullest.

now with my 3rd attempt I got it perfect. Mega plumes and loads of flavor with 7 wraps on a 2mm drill bit = 0.6 ohms, dual mc. doubled up 1mm ekowool now. liquid flow as before, just perfect. Air flow setting on medium.

On all 3 setups I found that it took a puff or 2 to get the Origen properly going. But once the coil is nicely fired and the juice already warm it goes off.

I can load easily 20 drops in it. That is perfect for a decent vape session without reloading.

So, after 3 days of extensive testing it I come today to the conclusion that it was not moeny down the drain. It is worth every euro. The past 2 days I was not 100% convinced yet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

